# Regarding part time job as an international student



## Jaddy (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi there
i am wonder about part time job in australia as an international student. I just wanna know that international students are restricted to work only 20 hours a week. I suppose most students pay their tuition fee and cover their living expenses from their part time job. Another point is that they can't start working until they apply for tax file number to show that how much money they earn in australia. 

Is this possible to do that?
How students do that?

Thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

How? In a few ways

1. A lot of them attempt to break the 20 hour rule and do it on regular basis
2. Some of them bring a lot of money with them and don't need to worry
3. A lot of them live in small places shared with many people. For example a 2 bedroom unit occupied by 6 people (2 in each bedroom and 2 in living room). 
4. A lot of them combine most or all of the above.


----------



## aliasjanedoe (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Jaddy,

I am an administrator in an Australian university and I look after the welfare of international students. 

It is great that you are asking about this because so many international students get into terrible problems over these issues.

First, most students DO NOT cover their tuition and living expenses from a part-time job. Most students have used family money to cover these expenses. This is why Immigration wants to see that you have a minimum of $18000 in your bank account for each year of study. Living costs are expensive in Australia.

Many students get caught in the trap of trying to work as much as possible and all this does is put their studies and personal wellbeing under incredible pressure.Many students fail their courses so please aim to cover your costs without working.

Tax file numbers are easy to get.You can apply online from ato.gov.au.

Good luck and if you other questions I am happy to help.


----------

